# هل ماريا القبطية مصرية ؟ ام لا ؟



## ابن الفادي (4 فبراير 2007)

*
هل ماريا القبطية مصرية ؟ ام لا​
العرب وكلمة قبط - أطلق العرب كلمة قبط على الوطنيين 

وأطلق العرب المسلمين قبل غزو مصر وبعد غزو أسم الأقباط على الشعب المسيحى الذى
يسكن مصر قبل أن يعرفوا الفرق بين الأقباط الوطنيين والمحتلين البيزنطيين فأطلقوا خطأ
 على ماريا هدية المقوقس أسم ماريا القبطية , وأطلق المؤرخين المسلمين خطأ على
المقوقس نفسه أسم عظيم القبط وهم لا يعرفون أن المقوقس حاكم مصر البيزنطى وعينه
 هرقل ولم يكن قبطيا أو حتى مصرياً , وأطلق العرب المسلمين على المنسوجات التى
 أشتهر بصناعتها المصريين المسيحيين الأقباط فى بلدة قفط أسم القبطية وكان محمد 
يلبس واحده منها , وأطلق المسلمين العرب الغزاة على اللغة التى يتكلم بها أهل مصر 
عند غزوهم لها أسم اللغة القبطية .*


----------



## jim_halim (6 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة ... 

مواضيعك كلها جميلة يا أخ فريد ... 

ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك


----------



## ابن الفادي (6 فبراير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ...
> 
> مواضيعك كلها جميلة يا أخ فريد ...
> 
> ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك



*اشكرك يا جيم 
مجر محاولات لاستخراج ما هو في بطن التاريخ *


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

*اين انتم 
مين يقولي الكلام ده صح ولا لاء *


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

ماريه كانت من الفلبين 

من وين با تكون عاد  مصريه وعلى ضمانتي لمدة عام


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

mars666 قال:


> ماريه كانت من الفلبين
> 
> من وين با تكون عاد  مصريه وعلى ضمانتي لمدة عام


*
لا هندية 

اضحكتني يا فتي *


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *
> لا هندية
> 
> اضحكتني يا فتي *



مع الاعتدار 

الموضوع من الاساس مضحك هل كنت تتوع ان يغص احدهم نسخه من جواز سفرها


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

mars666 قال:


> مع الاعتدار
> 
> الموضوع من الاساس مضحك هل كنت تتوع ان يغص احدهم نسخه من جواز سفرها



*شوف يا استاذ وبما انك بتشارك بسخرية لكن هرد عليك 
المقوقس حاكم مصر في بداية الاسلام كان بيزنطي وماريا جارية 
من جوارية البيزنطيين والاسم الذي اطلق عليها ماريا القبطية 
ده غلط لان القبطي هو المصري الاصل فقط ارجو ان اكون اوضحت 

اما ان الموضوع مضحك يمكن من وجهة نظرك لكن لو هو موضوع 
كوميدي كنت وضعته في المنتدب الترفيهي حتي يضحك الجميع 

وبيقولوا   أشر البلية ما يضحك *


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *شوف يا استاذ وبما انك بتشارك بسخرية لكن هرد عليك
> المقوقس حاكم مصر في بداية الاسلام كان بيزنطي وماريا جارية
> من جوارية البيزنطيين والاسم الذي اطلق عليها ماريا القبطية
> ده غلط لان القبطي هو المصري الاصل فقط ارجو ان اكون اوضحت
> ...


هو سبب ضحكي ان شر البليه ما يضحك 
اخي ابن الفادي هل لديك كتب  قديمه جد  توثق اصل ماريه 

او اي مصادر معتمده 
لا اريد كتابات مخبلوين يريدون كتابة التاريخ القديم في القرن الحادي والعشرين 

اذا عندك كتاب كم 700 او 600 سنه يثبة ان مريه كانت غير مصريه فانه مصدر لا باس بيه 

اما لو كان لديك مصدر من قبل 1350 عام فاني اعرف بيه كليا


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

mars666 قال:


> هو سبب ضحكي ان شر البليه ما يضحك
> اخي ابن الفادي هل لديك كتب  قديمه جد  توثق اصل ماريه
> 
> او اي مصادر معتمده
> ...



*عاوز كتاب من 700 سنة من عنيه الاثنين 
بس للاسف عمرو ابن العاص وعمربن الخطاب 
حرقوا الكتاب اللي انت عاوزه  في حريقهم لمكتبة
 الاسكندرية حظك وحش كنت ناوي اجيبلك 
شهادة ميلادها *


----------



## toldo123 (8 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *عاوز كتاب من 700 سنة من عنيه الاثنين
> بس للاسف عمرو ابن العاص وعمربن الخطاب
> حرقوا الكتاب اللي انت عاوزه  في حريقهم لمكتبة
> الاسكندرية حظك وحش كنت ناوي اجيبلك
> شهادة ميلادها *





وكمان متنساش تجيب الدليل على اتهام كل من عمر بن الخطاب وعمرو بن العاص على
حرقهم لمكتبه الاسكندريه
انا مش عارف هما حطين عمر بن الخطاب فى دماغهم ليه؟؟


----------



## ابن الفادي (8 فبراير 2007)

*


toldo123 قال:



			وكمان متنساش تجيب الدليل على اتهام كل من عمر بن الخطاب وعمرو بن العاص على
حرقهم لمكتبه الاسكندريه
انا مش عارف هما حطين عمر بن الخطاب فى دماغهم ليه؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ارجع يا حبيبي لكتبك الاسلامية وتاريخك الاسلامي واسأل واقراء اذا كنت عاوز تعرف الحقيقة 
ارجع لمراسلات المراء والحكام الاسلاميين الاوئل بينهم وبين حكام الاقاليم
ولقد سجل المؤرخون العرب المسلمين حادثة حرق مكتبة الأسكندرية وأستشهدوا بنصوص من : أبو الفرج الملطى , عبد اللطيف البغدادى وصاحب الخطط للمقريزى .. ولكن اوثقهم هو جمال الدين ابو الحسن ابراهيم القفطى وزير حلب المعروف بالقاضى الأكرم صاحب كتاب تراجم الحكماء وهو عالم بالفقة والحديث وعلوم القرآن واللغة والأصول والتاريخ والجرح والتعديل 
الناس دي مسلمين  و لاغير مسلمين روح اسألهم  يعني شوف اللي سجلوه وكتبوه  للتاريخ*


----------



## mars666 (8 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *عاوز كتاب من 700 سنة من عنيه الاثنين
> بس للاسف عمرو ابن العاص وعمربن الخطاب
> حرقوا الكتاب اللي انت عاوزه  في حريقهم لمكتبة
> الاسكندرية حظك وحش كنت ناوي اجيبلك
> شهادة ميلادها *




 غريبه والكتب ذي مالها نسخ


----------



## waseem (10 فبراير 2007)

طيب اذا كلامكم صحيح وين الدليل 

   اذا كما تقول ان عمر ابن الخطاب احرق الكتب فاذا اين الدليل   كلامك كله هراء و ليسى فيه شيء من الصحة انما هو افتراء و كرهكم و حقدكم على الاسلام


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 فبراير 2007)

waseem قال:


> طيب اذا كلامكم صحيح وين الدليل
> 
> اذا كما تقول ان عمر ابن الخطاب احرق الكتب فاذا اين الدليل   كلامك كله هراء و ليسى فيه شيء من الصحة انما هو افتراء و كرهكم و حقدكم على الاسلام


*
اهلا بك يا استاذ وسيم 

اشكرك علي مشاركتك واذا كنت عاوز تعرف 
الدليل علي حق مكتبة الاسكندرية في 
المنتدي الثقافي ستجد موضوع عن حريق 
مكتبة الاسكندرية اقرأه وانت تعرف *


----------



## mon010 (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل ماريا القبطية مصرية ؟ ام لا ؟*

عادية أخي عادية كتير في أفظع نسيان أنو المسلمين العرب أطلقوا على كل الشعوب التي تسكن شمال شرقهم من فرس وأتراك وكرد وشركس وأذر وووووو لفظة واحدة هي عجم أختصارا فإنت بتعرف العرب متل الإنكليز بحبوا يختصروا بس الشعوب مو الكلمات وهادا بدل على الجهل وضيق النظر.


----------



## ابن الفادي (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل ماريا القبطية مصرية ؟ ام لا ؟*



عبدربه قال:


> انتم ناس فاضيه



*شكرا علي مشاركتك يا اخي 

لما احنا ناس فاضية تاعب نفسك معانا ليه
علي كل حال اتمني ان تكون حياتك ممتلئ
بالحب والخير ومعرفة الحق*


----------



## ابن الفادي (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل ماريا القبطية مصرية ؟ ام لا ؟*



kinan قال:


> عادية أخي عادية كتير في أفظع نسيان أنو المسلمين العرب أطلقوا على كل الشعوب التي تسكن شمال شرقهم من فرس وأتراك وكرد وشركس وأذر وووووو لفظة واحدة هي عجم أختصارا فإنت بتعرف العرب متل الإنكليز بحبوا يختصروا بس الشعوب مو الكلمات وهادا بدل على الجهل وضيق النظر.




*شكرا لمرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## عبدربه (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل ماريا القبطية مصرية ؟ ام لا ؟*

طبعا لانك قبل ما تتعب نفسك و تحاول تدور على شئ يبين جهل المسلمين

ابحث انت الاول عن اصل ماريه القبطيه 

من هى و بنت من؟


----------



## محمد اماح (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل ماريا القبطية مصرية ؟ ام لا ؟*

..

...

هي أم المؤمنين، مارية بنت شمعون القبطية، أي المصرية، زوجة لرسول الإسلام محمد، أنجبت للرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم، ثالث أبنائه الذكور، إبراهيم و الذي توفي وهو طفل صغير.

و هى من قرية حفن بمحافظة المنيا بصعيد مصر، أهداها للرسول الملك المقوقس الرومانى حاكم مصر سنة 7 هجريةـ ومعها أختها سيرين (التي أهداها لشاعره حسان بن ثابت والتي أنجبت له ولده عبد الرحمن بن حسان) وألف مثقال ذهباً وعشرين ثوباً وبغلته دلدل وشيخ كبير يسمى مابور. كان أبوها عظيم من عظماء القبط، كما ورد على لسان المقوقس في حديثة لحامل رسالة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه، و لكن كما يبدو من تاريخ قيرس، المعروف لدى العرب بالمقوقس، مع المصريين بإن أبوها، كان مناوئا للسلطة الدينية للمقوقس.[بحاجة لمصدر]





أسكنها الرسول، صلى الله عليه و سلم في العالية،وكان عليه الصلاة و السلام، يذهب إليها مثل زوجاته الأخريات, ولدت مارية إبراهيم ( في ذي الحجة من سنة 8 هجرية) ، فاعتقت به رقبتها و صارت زوجاً للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ، و فرح النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بمولده فرحاً عظيماً ، وأعطاه لأم بردة بنت المنذر النجارية لترضعه على عادة العرب انذاك.

توفي إبراهيم وهو صغير (سنة 10 هـ ) فحزن عليه الرسول، صلى الله عليه و سلم، وبعد فترة قصيرة انتقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الرفيق الأعلى فظلت مارية تسكن العالية في منزلها، وكان ينفق عليها أبو بكر الصديق خليفة المسلمين الأول, ومن بعده عمر بن الخطاب خليفة المسلمين الثاني, حتى توفيت سنة 16هـ, ودفنت في البقيع.

تذكر تفاسير قرآنية أن أول آيات سورة التحريم نزلت في ماريا القبطية لكونه قد حرمها على نفسه بعد ان واقعها في بيت حفصة وإنزعاج زوجاته من ذلك...


وشكرا..​


----------

